
Bad housing laws have turned San Francisco's tech boom into a crisis for Oakland - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/23/11490758/oakland-housing-crisis
======
mc32
These are the externalities of the housing regulations in the SF bay area. But
instead of blaming their rigid regulations and Nimbyism they blame businesses
which bring jobs (and people who fill those jobs) and progress to the area
--as if they'd prefer decline like in Buffalo, or something similar.

So while we don't want unbridled growth like Shenzhen, we do need the market
to meet demand while being mindful of ecological impact.

------
sschueller
Am I missing something on mobile or is this article is extremely thin?

